# Dirt 3 Anmeldung klappt nicht



## Stormtrooper 955 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab mir jetzt Dirt 3 gekauft und installiert, nur wenn ich ein offline Konto erstellen will oder mein altes von Dirt 2 laden will kommt immer die Meldung das die Anmeldung nicht geklappt hat und Ich nicht angemeldet bin. Wenn ich mich dann mit meiner Live Adresse anmelden möchte, wird ein Fenster geöffnet worin mein Lizenzschlüssel steht und Ich bestätigen muss aber dann erscheint ein Fenster worin steht ich habe die Falsche Email oder Passwort angegeben. 

Ich hab auch mehrere Offline Konten versucht, es läuft aber immer auf das selbe hinaus --> Ich bin nicht bei W Live angemeldet, darum werden meine Spielstände nicht gespeichert.

Help!!!


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (14. Juni 2011)

Weis hier niemand was? Wie habt ihr euch angemeldet,offline Konto oder online Konto?


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich endlich meinen Key für Steam erhalten habe, klappt nun die Windows Live Anmeldung nicht. 
Erhalte immer die Meldung: Benutzername und/oder Kennwort falsch.
Das muss aber stimmen, da ich mich bei MSN ja auch an mein Mail Account anmelden konnte. Habe auch das Passwort schon zurückgesetzt. Es klappt nicht.


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. Oktober 2011)

Heute Neustart und plötzlich geht es. So ein Sch....


----------

